# Vote NO ...Or else!!



## shaggyballs (Jun 10, 2014)

If cannabis is legal you will not be able to provide yourself with medicine.

You will be force to pay top dollar for whatever the state approve grower wants to grow and all the competition is gone so he will not have to provide a quality product if he so chooses.

It has already started!!

In Washington and Colorado

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=1158

What about in Canada?

We are next!
Canada - Government Threatens To Share Medicinal Marijuana Patient Information
Health Canada has warned it will share with law enforcement the private information of citizens in lawful possession of medicinal marijuana unless they comply with a new order within six weeks time. Today (March 14), the federal government posted a notice online stating that medicinal-marijuana licence holders are required to destroy all marijuana they have and provide written notice stating that they no longer possess marijuana (dried marijuana, plants or seeds) obtained under the old program.

If participants do not comply with the requirement to notify Health Canada, the Department will notify law enforcement, the release states. Licence holders have until April 30, 2014, to meet the terms of the order. Another Health Canada website provides vague details on the consequences of not complying with the new directive. "The Department will take compliance and enforcement action," it states. "This includes informing law enforcement of your failure to notify Health Canada as required under section 259.3 of the MMPR. In addition, the Department will continue to cooperate with police, and provide information needed to protect public safety, as appropriate." A notification form is available for download on the Health Canada website. There are more than 16,500 British Columbians licensed to possess medicinal marijuana. When the Conservatives new Marihuana for Medical Purposes Regulation takes effect on April 1, licence holders will only be allowed to purchase dried cannabis via mail order.

The Health Canada directive issued todayon a Friday afternoon when government officials know media outlets are least likely to report itcontradicts information included in a September 2013 briefing note prepared for B.C. Attorney General and Minister of Justice Suzanne Anton. Health Canada, citing privacy concerns, does not intend to disclose the addresses of former licensed grow operations once they are no longer permitted to legally grow marijuana, that memo states. Its unclear what has changed that has led Health Canada to believe it can turn over the information of citizens licensed to possess medicinal marijuana without violating individuals privacy.

For months, Health Canada has refused the Georgia Straights repeated requests for an interview on the topic of the new rules governing medicinal marijuana. A message left today requesting clarification on the March 14 notice was not returned. In a media release, Sensible B.C. campaign director Dana Larsen called for demonstrations against the Health Canada order. Patients across Canada registered with Health Canada in good faith, to protect themselves against arrest for cultivating their own medicine, Larsen said in the release. Now they are being threatened with police action if they dont destroy their perfectly good medication.

Stay aware!!
Or suffer the consequence.
shag


----------



## kaotik (Jun 10, 2014)

makes me proud i never supported the broken old system, or the fraudulent new one.   (wasn't a fan of MMAR, but it was way more honest than the new MMPR)
sad that here in BC anyway, we really seemed better off before the MMJ thing blew up, and everyone and their grandma started growing.  

kinda old news though man 

3 months later and we have the new MMPR, with much reports of horrible quality pot going to patients at high prices.  but it's being fought in the courts.
 and also there's a lawsuit against health canada for sending out mail labeled plain as day that you were a MMJ user (when they were threatening to turn everyone in)

yup; Canada's a mess ATM.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 10, 2014)

That is why I don't understand why people here in the States are soooo willing to let the Gov't run our healthcare industry. When Has big Government done anything right to benefit anyone but themselves?


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 10, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> When Has big Government done anything right to benefit anyone but themselves?




:shocked:  Say it ain't so.

LMAO


----------



## Locked (Jun 11, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> That is why I don't understand why people here in the States are soooo willing to let the Gov't run our healthcare industry. When Has big Government done anything right to benefit anyone but themselves?



Come on  now.  While the gubment gets a lot of things wrong  don't even try to bring the ACA in to it. The fact is too many people do not have Health Care.  Sure single payer would be a better choice but with the GOP  controlling the House that was not a possibility.  At least Obama has tried to get the ball rolling.  What doesn't work well fix.  We have been paying for the uninsured all along.  Why do you think a trip to the ER  costs so much?  Medicare has been working when Republicans are not messing with it.  It's solvent for years to come.   Don't believe the hype.


----------

